# PROBLEME SUR POWERBOOK G4 MAIL(BOITE DE RECEPTION)



## jpalomba (4 Décembre 2010)

BONJOUR A TOUS

VOILA J'AI RECU 2 MAILS D'AMIS A L'OUVERTURE LES PAGES ETAIENT BLANCHES ET IMPOSSIBLE DE LES SUPPRIMER DE LA BOITE DE RECEPTION(SUPPRIME DANS LA BAR D'OUTIL ANNULER EFFACE). Y A T IL UNE SOLUTION POUR LES SUPPRIMER EN FORCANT DANS MAIL OU AUTRES PARTS.

ET AUSSI DEPUIS J'AI L'ORDI QUI PLANTE PARFOIS A L'OUVERTURE DU POWERBOOK.

Y A T IL UN ELEMENT QUI SOIT INTRODUIT DANS L'ORDI ET OU JE PEUX LE VIRER.

MERCI D'AVANCE DE LA REPONSE JP


----------



## badvallu (22 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi tu cries?


----------

